# Black & Decker model A need brush holder



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

garmasters said:


> Anybody know where I can get a brush holder (and maybe brushes) for a Black & Decker model A drill? I'm not sure which URL will show a pic so I've included them all.


Try Granger or McMaster Carr. 
I'm a fed and that's were we shoot for them modern replacement parts. 

BTW, welcome to ET & stop sending me Junk Mail on Saturdays.


----------



## itsunclebill (Jan 16, 2007)

Give these guys a try http://eurtonelectric.com
A lot of the older tools used fairly common brushes and brush holders.


----------



## garmasters (Jul 21, 2014)

*Mail*



Wirenuting said:


> Try Granger or McMaster Carr.
> I'm a fed and that's were we shoot for them modern replacement parts.
> 
> BTW, welcome to ET & stop sending me Junk Mail on Saturdays.


No problem, we'll probably stop Saturday mail in the near future, as well as a lot of other customer services.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

garmasters said:


> No problem, we'll probably stop Saturday mail in the near future, as well as a lot of other customer services.


If stopping Saturday saves you guys from being sent to the sidelines then I'm all for it. 
I don't mind paying more for stamps and heck I'll even sell you some of my extra.


----------



## garmasters (Jul 21, 2014)

Wirenuting said:


> If stopping Saturday saves you guys from being sent to the sidelines then I'm all for it.
> I don't mind paying more for stamps and heck I'll even sell you some of my extra.


Good to know I have a source for stamps. It's a 45 minute wait in line to get to the local Postal retail counter to get waited on, and at the same time the USPS has all these "extra" employees it doesn't know what to do with. Just watched a propaganda video at the weekly safety meeting with Pat Donahoe telling us how providing USPS services at Staples is gonna save our butt, meanwhile moving huge mail processing machines from one floor to another (big cost) like chess pieces and selling older equipment and excess equipment for scrap prices doesn't affect out bottom line.


----------



## garmasters (Jul 21, 2014)

*Brush holder*



itsunclebill said:


> Give these guys a try http://eurtonelectric.com
> A lot of the older tools used fairly common brushes and brush holders.



I looked through the website but didn't find what I need so I left them an email and we'll see. Looks like this but with an extra "ear" on the left:


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

garmasters said:


> Anybody know where I can get a brush holder (and maybe brushes) for a Black & Decker model A drill? I'm not sure which URL will show a pic so I've included them all.



Wow what a piece of work that is .

There is an old tool site on the internet somewhere , i have been there . They will have great lines on brushes and such . Wiring diagrams ect .

Look under antique .


Pete


----------

